# PLEASE LOOK- STRAWBERRY COUGH great grow beautiful nugs



## joegrow22 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here was my last grow of strawberry cough.  It turned out absolutely wonderful.  It is a magnificent harvest and i have been enjoying it immensely.  I just wanted to share with you guys what i myself got to enjoy.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow..!  those are some nice big buds


----------



## meds4me (Jul 31, 2009)

Very nice....Question though ? Why do you trim the fan leaves and stalks off before drying ? I was showed to leave whole to dry and  trim after...just curious is there a difference in taste  ??


----------



## joegrow22 (Jul 31, 2009)

No, there isn't.  
Some people believe that not trimming the leaves off during drying protects the buds, but i have never seen any difference.  Personally, i like to cut them off early because it is much easier to cut them off.


----------



## cuy103 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mouth watering buds man!

How long did you flower?


----------



## joegrow22 (Aug 1, 2009)

My flowering with the Strawberry cough was a long one, about 10 weeks, but a great way to  tell when their done is to get a cheap microscope (You can get a hand held one at a walgreens for $15).  And look at the Trichromes(The THC crystals).  If they are clear, they are not ready.  If they are cloudy and milky, they are almost ready.  If you start to see them getting brown in the little balls on the top, that is about when they are ripe.  But people say there are different highs depending on when you harvest it.  So try harvesting some when they are cloudy, some when they are half cloudy and half brown.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Aug 23, 2009)

How is the smoke?  How is the high?  Cerebral?  Couch-Lock?  Euphoria?  Social?  Does it really taste like strawberries when you cough?


----------

